# 2011 Cruze Eco - knocking after car turned off, parked.



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I never heard it on my car but interested in knowing too.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

You are not alone, noticed it on my car too. 

Another interesting noise--I noticed I will hear a high pitched, barely audible noise if I go out to the garage to get something out of the car. Once I close the door, I hear it for about a second or so. I assume it is some sort of relay thing, but have no idea.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

Exhaust pipe too close to the body of the car? That is where I would look first.


----------



## Orange (Mar 6, 2011)

MikeW said:


> You are not alone, noticed it on my car too.
> 
> Another interesting noise--I noticed I will hear a high pitched, barely audible noise if I go out to the garage to get something out of the car. Once I close the door, I hear it for about a second or so. I assume it is some sort of relay thing, but have no idea.


Hey, I'm fairly certain I know what the sound is that you are hearing.. I believe it's the electronic motors that adjust / move the AIR ducts... if you listen really close you can hear the rubbery flap noises it makes as it fully closes or opens at the end of the humming cycle. So in other words, it sounds like it's redirecting the air vents from say, floor vents, to say, windshield vents..


----------

